# Adding in 4 week olds or started?



## bkenright (May 7, 2013)

I originally planned to have 6-8 laying hens. 3 turned out to be roos, I lost 1, and there's another that I'm not completely sure is a girl, so I'm looking to add 4 more to my 3 1/2 current girls. We have ducks in the brooder now, so it's not available. 

My girls are 8ish weeks old. Do u think I should get 4 week old pullets to add in or started pullets? If I remember correctly the started ones were 15-22 weeks old. Both cost much more than chicks but are about the same as each other.

I want everyone to get along with each other. I really try to work with them to make them tame and like me and am concerned that the started ones will be too old to really get friendly with me but I'm also afraid that the 4 week olds might get picked on. I'll move the roos out before I put them in. I am planning on getting them from McMurray Hatchery (the previous ones were from our local farm and home store).

Can anyone offer suggestions as to which I should get? Thanks!


----------



## bkenright (May 7, 2013)

Ok, the roo count has been upped to 4 with only 3 girls. So now I definitely want more pullets. I guess I don't have very good luck with getting girls.


----------



## monkey (May 24, 2013)

Well your going to need at least 20 hens for 4 Roos.


----------



## bkenright (May 7, 2013)

Unfortunately that's not going to be possible. My plan is to let the boys roam free and see what happens. If they start fighting I've decided which order I'll get rid of the boys in until everything is going well again. They are ok right now with 3 in the coop, so I'm going to wait to do anything with them. Do u think the 4 weeks or the older pullets would be best to get along with my current girls and myself?


----------



## monkey (May 24, 2013)

The 4 weeks and I wold get at lest 9 chicks


----------



## bkenright (May 7, 2013)

I've really been thinking on it and was leaning towards the 4 weekers too. Why do you say to get at least 9? They said they were old enough to even buy only 1. 6 to 8 was my target number, so I'd really only planned on 4, maybe 5 at the most, if I can't decide. If it's because of the roos, don't worry about there being too many. I'm pretty much resolved that if I have to get rid of them I will. Really didn't plan on any roosters, but I thought 1 might be ok. Maybe 2 at the most.


----------



## expertnewbie (Mar 11, 2013)

Id get atleast 3 hens per roo. So whata chicken loses a few hackle feathers. Back in the" wild chicken days" there was only bout 1-5 hens per roo.


----------



## bkenright (May 7, 2013)

Thanks! I wasn't really sure how many hens there was supposed to be per rooster. Hopefully with the 4 new ones I'll be able to keep my 2 favorite roos and just let the other 2 roam free. Maybe with us or maybe at a new home, depending on their behavior.


----------

